# This is how I got settled



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Dear Friends

I am a big fan of this forum, but due to my recent relocation and settlement issues I stayed away for some time. I got good friends here, good advice, more importantly I got the courage to terminate my useless agent (W2CS) and successfully migrated to Australia. So this forum is all about Australia migration, and this is the right time to pay back
.
Let me start with good news first *"I completed one week in my new office today"*

I landed in Perth exactly 3 months back ( Feb 18th ) , stayed in hotel for just 3 days and, I was lucky to get a rented accommodation on 4th day , that too without any reference and usual formalities . The owner is Aussie, very nice man, eventually we become good friends now.

From day one I started to look for job, I was prepared for battle before coming to Oz. The job market was really bad when I arrived, but it started picking up and now it is good. I am in to Oil & Gas which said to be the driving force of Australian economy now 

I applied jobs through all available channels , SEEK , Networking , reference etc etc , attended 4 interviews , 3 from Perth and one from Melbourne ( Telephonic ). Got the first offer on 3rd week of April ( 9 weeks after arrival ) followed by one more offer ( Melbourne ) next week. I took 10 days to decide which one to follow, surprisingly offered salary was not less the locals ( 160 K AUD / Annum !! ) . Market is good for Oil & Gas people (my words may not be truthful with IT guys!! ) but we need to be here. And 3 to 4 months seems to be reasonable time to find a job, if you try hard 

Interestingly I got Canada PR also last month , planning to spend some time there as well, everything depends how the life goes in Australia next.

Sorry friends, this is just to share my happiness, I am planning to post various threads to cover everything about Perth life style, job market and common issues by weekend 

Thanks


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations for your NEW JOB and CANADIAN PR ......You rock it buddy ............

How much AUD$ that you carried with you ?


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

wow.. thats a huge salary.. 160k.. you might be a very senior and talented guy.. All the best, you have shown courage by migrating without any job.. and courage always pays sooner or later


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am a big fan of this forum, but due to my recent relocation and settlement issues I stayed away for some time. I got good friends here, good advice, more importantly I got the courage to terminate my useless agent (W2CS) and successfully migrated to Australia. So this forum is all about Australia migration, and this is the right time to pay back
> .
> ...


Congratulations EE-India... It was pleasure to see you back on forum after a long time and reading your posts.. 

It was very helpful. We will be eagerly waiting for your following posts... Keep your posts coming..

Good Luck.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your update EE-India - it really is appreciated that you returned to the forum to help others out with this info! 

It will be interesting to hear your thoughts on Canada vs Australia if you do decide to investigate Canada as well since I know that there are others on the forum trying to decide between the two countries. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Congratulations for your NEW JOB and CANADIAN PR ......You rock it buddy ............
> 
> How much AUD$ that you carried with you ?


Hi

I came with 10 K and I finished it in almost 3 months . I am with my family here so it is bit expensive


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> wow.. thats a huge salary.. 160k.. you might be a very senior and talented guy.. All the best, you have shown courage by migrating without any job.. and courage always pays sooner or later


Hi 

I am in Senior Engineer level ( 9 Yrs ) , and the Avg.salary for SE in Oil & Gas is 140 to 180 K...so it is normal. Moreover , Melbourne offer was 160 Which I did not proceed , Perth offer is bit less then that but defiantly higher than what I expected


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Congratulations EE-India... It was pleasure to see you back on forum after a long time and reading your posts..
> 
> It was very helpful. We will be eagerly waiting for your following posts... Keep your posts coming..
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks Buddy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey EE.. 

congratulations .. and ofcourse, welcome back to the forum.. Cant wait to read more about your experience so far.. Hope wifey is happy in Perth..

God Bless

Cheers
Anj


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Thanks for your update EE-India - it really is appreciated that you returned to the forum to help others out with this info!
> 
> It will be interesting to hear your thoughts on Canada vs Australia if you do decide to investigate Canada as well since I know that there are others on the forum trying to decide between the two countries.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen

I am always positive about Canada , because of it is vibrant economy and wide range of opportunities ( at least in my profession ). To be honest , I would have travelled to Canada first , if I got this visa on time , it was delayed more than 6 months because of my laziness.

No worries , Oz also looks to good and I don’t have any real reason to say why I should not live here !! I am going Toronto in October for validation , and then move there after spending 2 / 3 years in Australia . But this is only thinking .....everything depends situation in future


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hey EE..
> 
> congratulations .. and ofcourse, welcome back to the forum.. Cant wait to read more about your experience so far.. Hope wifey is happy in Perth..
> 
> ...


Thanks Anu, My wife like this country so no matter whether it is Perth or Melbourne , but personnel I prefer Perth.

BTW when can we expect you here !!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmmm now thats a tricky one .. when do u expect me there.. when DIAC wants me to be there.. damn changes are making me wonder, will i ever make it. 
there is something new every 3 months. Eagerly waiting for the SMP list (State Migration Plan), if it is in my favor then i will be there soon, if not then i guess i too will apply for canada, wait for both, i am sure i will get Au PR in a couple of yrs, if not then Canada it is for me.. Canada is Plan B and will remain Plan B.. I am giving it another couple of years, max.. 

It is Anjali .. and i dunno why but when u initially came to the site, i thought you were a girl .. funny..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats EE....gud that u r sharing the exp from the us....keep it coming....


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hmmm now thats a tricky one .. when do u expect me there.. when DIAC wants me to be there.. damn changes are making me wonder, will i ever make it.
> there is something new every 3 months. Eagerly waiting for the SMP list (State Migration Plan), if it is in my favor then i will be there soon, if not then i guess i too will apply for canada, wait for both, i am sure i will get Au PR in a couple of yrs, if not then Canada it is for me.. Canada is Plan B and will remain Plan B.. I am giving it another couple of years, max..
> 
> It is Anjali .. and i dunno why but when u initially came to the site, i thought you were a girl .. funny..


Hi

Sorry I misquoted your name , I remember now we had some emails in the beginning 

FEMALE ....................I wonder what makes you feel like !!


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> I came with 10 K and I finished it in almost 3 months . I am with my family here so it is bit expensive


Thanks for the response and good luck


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

Congrats EE-India for your smooth settlement in Perth. You have made wise decision of choosing Perth as your home town than Melbourne. Perth is the best city to raise a family than Melbourne. Lots of my relatives and friends in Perth and their feed back also the same.

We are waiting for SMP... and if something come favorable to us.... ok... otherwise have to look for Plan B, as informed by Anj.

Once again congrats and wish you a bright future in Australia.

Satish


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aah.. i dunno why i thought that way, nevermind the name bit, no big deal.. people call me anju, anu, anjana, at times even anuj and what not, its alright.


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi EE,

Congratulations for securing a good job. Enjoy your stay in Australia..!!


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats EE-India !!
Thats was really a nice write up.

Guys, positive or negative please share your experience 

Cheers


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey...Congrats....How much are u paying as rent? How are the rents in Perth?

Gopal




EE-India said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am a big fan of this forum, but due to my recent relocation and settlement issues I stayed away for some time. I got good friends here, good advice, more importantly I got the courage to terminate my useless agent (W2CS) and successfully migrated to Australia. So this forum is all about Australia migration, and this is the right time to pay back
> .
> ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hey...Congrats....How much are u paying as rent? How are the rents in Perth?
> 
> Gopal


I am paying 350 / week , it is 2 bed room apartment , just 10 minutes walk from CBD


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

satish_lkb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats EE-India for your smooth settlement in Perth. You have made wise decision of choosing Perth as your home town than Melbourne. Perth is the best city to raise a family than Melbourne. Lots of my relatives and friends in Perth and their feed back also the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks Man


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

EE-India, 

How you managed your expenses for fist 3 months , Were you involved in any temporary jobs ?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> EE-India,
> 
> How you managed your expenses for fist 3 months , Were you involved in any temporary jobs ?


I did no casual job that is why I finished 10K in 3 months !!


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Finished 10K in 3 months??? 
That amounts to almost 4 lakh rupees...
Anyway now that you have a job u can recover that amount pretty soon...
By the way, why did u not choose Sydney and instead chose Perth?
How are the IT opportunities over there..
Pls reply..

Gopal




EE-India said:


> I did no casual job that is why I finished 10K in 3 months !!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

EE, wow, 10k in 3 months. well, i think when u r there one wont even realise when the money slips ur hand, after all u are starting a new life.. Convert if to Indian currency and it sounds big but it really isnt much. I remember, when i started the procedure, spoke ot my friends, tehy said get atleast 5k$, they got 5 k and managed well, now they say get atleast 10k.. the amount is increasing by teh day ..

In my opinion atleast 20k one must carry. which is what one needs approximately for 6-8 months, while living on a very tight budget


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree ANJ , It is all ways best bet to consider 6 months as a target to get the job & 20K AUD is fare enough to lead the life for 6 months .

One of my friend who went last year carried 10K with him and along with his family ( wife n kid) and luckily got the job in first month itself( his skill was Marketing and is in regional area).


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Finished 10K in 3 months???
> That amounts to almost 4 lakh rupees...
> Anyway now that you have a job u can recover that amount pretty soon...
> By the way, why did u not choose Sydney and instead chose Perth?
> ...


No surprise dude , because I have not wasted anything , moreover my wife was more conscious then me but still we forced to spend 2.5 to 3 K every month . This is only when you come with family otherwise 1.5 to 2 should be ok.

I took 10K and when thinking of talking some more I got this job , so it is stabilized now . it is kind of investment !!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

We're happy for u EE.. Anyone of us making it well is an achievement for us as well .. it automatically brings a smile on my face atleast..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

I too happy for EE -india and would like to hear more success stories like this from forum mates.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

that tooo $160K per annum.... Isn't the return crispier than investment... have fun buddy...and don't forget to post here the trailing story..


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

tx for the update and for all the details. i have been hunting since last week end (settling in before that) and have been wondering how much time it will take. good to know that your experience was 3 months. of course my line is rather different but it still tells me to have patience.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Aurita said:


> tx for the update and for all the details. i have been hunting since last week end (settling in before that) and have been wondering how much time it will take. good to know that your experience was 3 months. of course my line is rather different but it still tells me to have patience.


Aurita , 

What is your profession and where are you trying ? , By the way good luck for your endeavorers.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Aurita said:


> tx for the update and for all the details. i have been hunting since last week end (settling in before that) and have been wondering how much time it will take. good to know that your experience was 3 months. of course my line is rather different but it still tells me to have patience.


Hi

Where are you in Perth , let me know if you need any kind of assistance . Btw what is your profession


----------



## Jinsonmc2004 (Apr 1, 2010)

HI EE,

thanks for the inspiring post. How difficult is it to get a job in Oil & gas construction in Perth. I have 5 yr experience in oil& gas construction in UAE but couldnt go to perth i knew none there and I ended up in sydney where iam working as a project engineer on a very small salary. I am planning to move to perth with my young family begining of 2012 and will appreciate any advise you could give.

thanks jinson
[personal email removed by moderator - reply can be made here or sent by PM]


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Jinsonmc2004 said:


> HI EE,
> 
> thanks for the inspiring post. How difficult is it to get a job in Oil & gas construction in Perth. I have 5 yr experience in oil& gas construction in UAE but couldnt go to perth i knew none there and I ended up in sydney where iam working as a project engineer on a very small salary. I am planning to move to perth with my young family begining of 2012 and will appreciate any advise you could give.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Please PM your email id , let me see how can I help


----------



## Jinsonmc2004 (Apr 1, 2010)

*cannot pm*



EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Please PM your email id , let me see how can I help


HI EE ,

It seems i cant send you pm as you are not activated to receive PM??!!

jinsonmcatgmaledotcom is my email ID.


----------

